# chi cazz è Francesca?



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2009)

*chi cazz è Francesca?*

Marì, perché hai chiuso il topic?
non so chi sia Francesca ma su quel testo ci sarebbe da discutere parecchio...


----------



## Old S.Valentino (13 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Marì, perché hai chiuso il topic?
> non so chi sia Francesca ma su quel testo ci sarebbe da discutere parecchio...


 

Come chi è? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   E' Diana !!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Febbraio 2009)

S.Valentino ha detto:


> Come chi è?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e tu che ne sai? se nn è Francesca, potrebbe non essere Diana


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Marì, perché hai chiuso il topic?
> non so chi sia Francesca ma su quel testo ci sarebbe da discutere parecchio...


quale topic?


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quale topic?


un 3d di Marì che riportava il testo della canzone di battisti.
però non mi ha risposto e qui il mistero si infittisce 

	
	
		
		
	


	













http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=10099


----------



## Mari' (13 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> un 3d di Marì che riportava il testo della canzone di battisti.
> però non mi ha risposto e qui il *mistero* si infittisce
> 
> 
> ...


Anna ma che succede?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... io una canzone di Lucio avevo postato   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... poi sto S.Valentino che tira la sua freccetta e dice/scrive Francesca = Diana BOH!  

Una cosa e' certa, io conosco una Diana ch'e' una mia vecchia conoscenza, che grazieadddio sta ancora li dove l'ho lasciata, nel Maine (grandissima stro-nza)  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e l'altra Diana ora che ci penso/ricordo e' un utente che molto tempo fa scriveva qua dentro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  MAH!

Quanto casino per una semplice canzone  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS ma S. Valentino semmai, chi e'?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... nat strunz/za?


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna ma che succede?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


appunto dicevo che il mistero si infittisce. mi ricordo di una francesca e di una diana, ma in metro, però.
san valentino boh.


----------



## Mari' (13 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> appunto dicevo che il mistero si infittisce. mi ricordo di una francesca e di una diana, ma in metro, però.
> san valentino boh.


A questo punto allora il mistero continua  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fine della prima puntata.


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> e l'altra Diana ora che ci penso/ricordo e' un utente che molto tempo fa scriveva qua dentro


Diana la ricordo anch'io... chissà come sta, spero meglio.


----------



## Mari' (13 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Diana la ricordo anch'io... chissà come sta, spero meglio.


MAH! Non si e' piu' sentita/letta


----------

